# Finally got a little carving done today..



## lumberjackchef (Mar 12, 2012)

Ive had this eagle roughed out for over a week riding in the back seat of the burb. Weather was so nice today I got about a tank of fuel into the detail withe the dime tip and about another one to go.View attachment 228634

What cha think so far?
Sent from my SCH-M828C using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## MapleLeafs (Mar 14, 2012)

*reply*

Looks awesome! Very patriotic :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Landsinn (Mar 14, 2012)

That's really looking good!!! Keep up the nice work!!!!!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Mar 15, 2012)

Very nice! I like the grain on that wood.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 17, 2012)

finally got it done today, one of my best so far!


----------



## full_skip (Mar 25, 2012)

coming from a fellow carver, it looks freakin awesome!


----------

